# Anglerurlaub mit Hütte!



## Markomanne (18. April 2013)

Hello meine Fischer ( und auch -Innen :m ),

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Gewässer nähe Wien (Umkreis von ca 200km / 1-3 Stunden Anfahrt) um dort einen Angelurlaub zu verbringen.

Da ich ausnahmsweise mit einem Pärchen + Kind (1. Jahr alt) unterwegs bin suche ich ein Gewässer das:

- Hütten am Wasser hat
- Karpfen & Waller Bestand vorweist (nur Karpfen wäre auch ok, beides wäre top)
- Sanitäranlage(n) (WC, Dusche) vor Ort sind

Am liebsten wäre mir natürlich ein eigener Steg von dem man Problemlos 4-6 Ruten ausbringen kann. Ein Boot wäre natürlich auch sehr hilfreich!

Würde mich sehr über jeden Tipp von euch freuen! 
Natürlich auch gerne per PN!

lg & Danke

#h


----------

